# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Michael Page - [North Boston, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Texas deputy shot, killed with own gun*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Michael Page* - [North Boston, Texas]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * 34
*Cause of Death:* gunfire*
Additional Information:* Deputy Page had served with the Bowie County Sheriff's Department for 3 years, and had previously served with the Texarkana Police Department for five years. He is survived by his wife, two children and father.

*Incident Details:* Deputy Michael Page was shot and killed with his own service weapon during a struggle with a hit-and-run suspect.

Deputy Page had responded to a report of a car striking a utility pole. As he arrived on the scene he observed a man running into the nearby woods. A scuffle ensued in the woods and Deputy Page was struck over the head and then shot in the shoulder with his own weapon.

Paramedics and other deputies who responded to the scene located Deputy Page as he walked himself out of the woods. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

The suspect's body was found later in the day with a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

*End of Watch:* Saturday, June 30, 2007

*North Texas deputy shot, killed with own gun*

NEW BOSTON, Texas - A Northeast Texas deputy was shot and killed with his own service weapon early today during a scuffle with a suspect.
Authorities say the suspect was later found dead from a self-inflicted gunshot wound.
Bowie County Sheriff's Deputy Michael Page was responding to a report of a car running into a telephone poll near New Boston when he was shot.
Bowie County Sheriff James Prince says after arriving at the accident scene, the deputy saw a man fleeing and pursued him. A scuffle apparently ensued in the nearby woods and Page was hit on the head and shot in the upper shoulder.
Shortly after, authorities searched the area for Henry Leon Wakefield III, 36. The manhunt ended hours later when a bloodhound tracked Wakefield to a wooded area near the accident site. He had what investigators believe is a single self-inflicted gun shot wound.
The 34-year-old Page was married and had children. He had been with the sheriff's department for about 3 years and had previously worked as a Texarkana, Texas police officer.


----------

